# مجمووعة عروووض رآآئعه ومتنووعه ومميزة فقط لدينـــا



## مسوقة26 (9 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
للطلب0544702675
التوصيل داخل جده مع مندوب فقط لا يوجد استلام من 25 الى 30ريال
والدفع سلم واستلم داخل جده 
خارج جده يحول المبلغ على حسابي في الراجحي مسبقا ويتم ارسالها لكم بشركة شحن تكلفك 10 ريال وتوصلك من يوم الى يومين
--------------
_________
الإضاءة المحمولة















*إضاءة تعمل على البطارية . *
*يمكن وضع وتغيير الإضاءة في أي مكان *
*منظرها جذاب يمكن التحكم باتجاهات الإضاءة ووضعيتها*
*يمكن وضعها داخل خزانة الملابس لرؤية ملابسك عندما يكون زوجك نائما بالغرفة*
ممكن حملها بالسفر واستخدامها في الرحلات البريه

*آمنه جدا لأطفالك وتعويدهم على النوم بمفردهم وذلك بوضع الإضاءة بالقرب منهم. عمليه ورائعة في حال انقطاع التيار الكهربائي *
*سهلة الحمل خفيفة الوزن اقتصادية السعر*
*مقطع توضيحي..*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOAMSSOxmY4&feature=player_embedded
15ريال
*_______**__*
*كرت الإضاءة*











*كرت اللمبه(الإضاءه)منتج جدا رائع وعملي وخفيف*
*وبإمكانكم تحطوه في المحفظ..*
*على شكل كرت مثل حجم بطاقه الصراف *
*يدخل بسهوله بالمحفظه عندما يرفع الكرت تعمل الاضاءه *
*وعندما تنخفض تتطفي الاضاءه واضاءته قووويه وحلوووه*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L__GkaohlM&feature=player_embedded#!

______5ريال_____

__________

الة غلق الاكياس الحراريه






عملية جدا تغلق الكيس البلاستيك بسرعة وفورا وبمنتهى الاحكام 

مفيدة جداا في حفظ الاطعمة والفواكه اللي بتخزنيها في الفريزر

ومفيدة في قفل اكياس السكر والارز مرة اخرى بعد فتحها 

وكمان لو حبيتي تحطي في <A href="http://206897.html" target=_blank>الاكياسسوائل الالة ماراح تخافي لانها محكمة الاغلاق
وهذا مقطع فيديولها
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prI2yVodS9c&feature=player_embedded
_____25ريال____​


​*ماكينة التنظيف بقوة البخار*







*ألان ماكينة التنظيف بقوة البخار النفاث سوبر كلينر التي تستخدم لكافة أنواع التنظيف والتعقيم فهى تستخدم مثلا للملابس و للسجاد والستائر وازالة البقع وايضا لتعقيم الحمامات والاراضى والأسطح وغيرها وذلك من خلال قوة البخار الهائلة فهى مزودة بأجزاء لتناسب كل الاستخدامات معتمدة فى ذلك على قوة البخار الهائلة فهى سهلة الاستخدام فما عليك إلا وضع الماء فى الماكينة وخلال دقائق يتحول إلى بخار بقوة هائلة .*​




 

​*ألان ماكينة التنظيف بقوة البخار النفاث سوبر كلينر التي تستخدم لكافة أنواع التنظيف والتعقيم فهى تستخدم مثلا للملابس و للسجاد والستائر وازالة البقع وايضا لتعقيم الحمامات والاراضى والأسطح وغيرها وذلك من خلال قوة البخار الهائلة فهى مزودة بأجزاء لتناسب كل الاستخدامات معتمدة فى ذلك على قوة البخار الهائلة فهى سهلة الاستخدام فما عليك إلا وضع الماء فى الماكينة وخلال دقائق يتحول إلى بخار بقوة هائلة .*


*



*




*



*







*مفعول سحري بتنظيف الدهون والأوساخ المتراكمة*


*منظف بخارِ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُطهّرَ و يُعقّمُ الأسطح*


*متعدد الخراطيم والفرش ليناسب كافة الإستخدامات*​

*له عدة رؤوس يمكن تبديله وأستخدام ما نشاء على حسب الحاجه*


*تنظيف الفرن غاز أو كهرباء*


*تنظيف جدران وسيراميك المطبخ*


*تنظيف الحزوز(الترويبه)لسيراميك المنزل والمطبخ*


*تنظيف بقع العلك والبان من الموكيت والملابس والسيراميك*


*تنظيف الذهب*
*



*
*تنظيف النوافذ والأبواب والمقابض*


*تنظيف الموكيت والستائر عموماً*

*تنظيف النوافذ*


*لا يَخْدشُ السطحَ المُنَظَّفَ*


*



*


*مجرب ومضمون واعطى نتائج مرضية



 *
140ريال

*_____*​











___________
ضوء القراءة













تشبكة في المصحف او الكتاب او المجلة وتمتعي بالقراءة من غير ما تزعج الي حولك للي يحبوا القراءة في الليل قبل النوم او في السيارة او في طلعة بر او غيرة
وتتصفح براحتك يعطيك انارة على الكتاب لا تزعج ولا تنزعج



حجمة صغير وممكن تحطوه في الشنطة او المحفظة 

سعره 10ريال
__________
طاولة تبريد اللاب توب







( 1 ) : يحتوي على 1 مراوح سريعة سرعة الواحدة 2800 تخرج حرارة اللاب توب وتبرد جهازك لضمان الحفاظ عليه أطول فترة ممكنه
( 2 ) : يحتوي على اناااااارة رائعة كما موضح في الصورة تمكنك من استخدام اللاب توب حتى في الظلام 
( 3 ) : توصيل طاقة المراوح والانارة عن طريق مخرج USB ،يعني بمجرد وضعك للسلك بتشتغل و بذلك ما بتحتاجون لتوصيل بالكهرباء
( 4 ) : يأمن ثبات لجهازك المحمول وشكل أنيق الكل راح يسألك عنه
(5)شكلها جميل جدا وناعم ومرتب وسهلة الحمل والتنقل بها وتضفي امان اكثر للاب توب وقترة استخدام اكثر

بالأضافة الى مميزات أخرى بتلاحظوها عند الاستخدام 
________
لوح القراءة
​










​لوح القراءة لمحبي القراءة قبل النوم
عبارة عن لوح مضئ يوضع داخل الكتاب عند القراءة 
للاستعانة به بدلا من الإضاءة لعدم إزعاج الأخرين
ما عليك سوى تشغيل اللوح والبدء بالقراءة 
مميزاته :
رقيقة وخفيفة الوزن (105 جرام) 
يمكن اعتباره كمرجع للصفحات التي توقفت عندها 
تستمر بطاريته لمدة 50 ساعة ( 3 بطاريات صغيرة)
يمكن أن ان يستخدم على يمين و يسار الصفحة عن طريق قلب اللوح 
يمكن التحكم في مستوى السطوع 
الأبعاد : 14.8 × 17.6 سم
و حجمة حلوو مناسب وممكن تاخذوه معكم لاي مكان في مكتب في سكن في سيارة في اي مكان تحبون او طلعات البر 
في الحديقه ومناسب للطلاب والطالبات 

سعر ه 15ريال
_________

0544702675

_______
الاطفال
___________
السيارة العنكبوتية 
المطوره
















 



اذا محتاره في هديه تقدميها لاولادك هذي السياره العنكبوتيه تعمل بالريموت تمشي على الجداران والقزاز والصقف وفي الارض خفيفه سريعه راااااااااااااائعه 









راح اخليكم مع الفيديو 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRlg_312vu8&feature=player_embedded 




والسياره تمشي علي الارض وتسلق الجدار والسقف 


وتمشي علي اكثر من مسطح حتي القزاز 

سعر السيارة 60ريال

_________
الحصاله الذكية

(الصراف الآلي) 





















طبعا تشتغل على بطارية 

ومميزات الحصالة :: 

انها ببطاقة صراف 

وبرقم سري مكون من أربعة أرقام
​وتجعل الطفل يحس بالثقة والاستقلاليه 

بأن معه بطاقة صراف مثل والده وكذلك يتعود على التوفير 
وتصلح للكبااااااار بعد والحصالة تقبل الهللات والريالات 
طبعا يجي معها كتالوج يوضح طريقة عملها
وبطاقتها بحجم بطاقة الصراف العاديه​


,وفيها منبه ..والة حاسبه و 

الكثير مميزات. 
طريقة تشغيلها 
أول شيء لازم تركب 3 بطاريات AA
بعدها تدخل البطاقة في المكان المخصص ..الآن خطوة اختيار الرقم السري ..
تضغط زر ( الرقم السري )تضغط 0000 (أربع أصفار )
وبعدها مباشرة تضغط أربع أرقام ( تختارها بنفسك وتحفظها لأنها بتكون الرقم السري )
كذا برمجت الحصالة على الرقم السري إللي أنت اخترته ..
درج الحصالة ما راح ينفتح إلا بالرقم السري ..
إذا تبي تفتح الدرج ..لازم البطاقة تكون في مكانها ..
تضغط الزر ( سحب ) مرتين ( بيظهر على الشاشة صورة مفتاح )
تضغط الرقم السري ( إللي أنت اخترته )
يضيء النور .. افتح الدرج بيدك وراح ينفتح ..طبعاً فيه أزرار كثيرة ..
واحد يضبط الوقت والمنبه التاريخ ومعاه حاسبة ..
ممكن كل ما تدخل مبلغ تسجله .. والحصالة تحسبه في الذاكرة ..
وتقدر في أي وقت تعرف المبلغ بدون ما تفتح الدرج ( بضغط واحد من الأزرار )
50ريال
______

السلحفاة المضيئة 




 









*شكل سلحفاة تعمل بالبطاريات العاديه وتنير في الظلام بشكل النجوم لتعطي*
*شكل الغرفه منظر رائع وكانه في الفضاء الخارجي **جد روووووووعة* 
*ب35 ريال* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP6RYvezP6Y&feature=related 




________
________


قبعة الاستحمام

























قبعة الاستحمام للاطفال

وداعا لبكاء الاطفال عن الاستحمام لادوع بعد اليوم 

طبعا ًجميعنا نعاني من الأطفال الصغار أثناء الأستحماممن دخول الشامبو في أعينهم 

أو مجرد نزول الماء وخصوصا ً الأمهات الجدد تخاف من أختناق الطفل أثناء الأستحمام 

وهو مهم ايضا ًللصالونات والمشاغل لصعوبه إزالة الشعر عند قصه من وجه الطفل ورقبته 

لطفلك عزيزتي هذه الطاقيه البلاستيكيه الأنيقه لحل هذه المشاكل بسهوله 
متوفر اللونين الأزرق و اللون الوردي ،،،

السعر 10 ريال
_______
كماليات اخرى
__________
الزر المتنقل..










الزر العجيب المتنقل ..فعلا عجيب و رائع انتهى زمن الإحراج أينما كنتم وإذا انقطع زر البنطلون أو التنوره فعندكم البديل دون الحاجه إلى
خياطه أو آله خاصه وكذلك إذا كان البنطلون ضيقا أو واسعا يمكن تغيير مكان الزر.. شاهدي مقطع الفديو لمعرفه طريقه تركيبه 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fALV4M_LiEQ&feature=related
15
___________​



__________________

اثواب ماركة جفنشي ودنهل للطلب/0544702675

التوصيل داخل جده مع مندوب فقط ب25​


عزيزي الزائر : أنت الآن في أسواق ستي أفضل المواقع العربية للتسوّق وتبادل الخبرات التجارية - ننصحكم بالانضمام إلى أعضاء أسواق ستي لتبادل الخبرات التجارية - انقر هنا 



​كما يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا الشقيق عقار ستي أكبر الموقع العقارية شعبية والمفضل لدى آلاف العقاريين لتسويق وتبادل الخبرات العقارية www.aqarcity.com - انقر هنا للذهاب إلى عقار ستي...​
​
​​


07-12-2011, 05:01 PM #*2* (*permalink*)متجر هاجر
متسوق محترف










مواضيعي / ردودي​
رقم العضو: 55474تاريخ التسجيل : Feb 2010الإقامة : جــدهـ/ للطلب / 0544702675/التوصيل في جده مع مندوب فقط ب25 ريال لا يوجد استلااامالصفة : سيدة أعمالالمشاركات : 59,867






​




<STYLE>.ExternalClass .ecxhmmessage P{padding:0px;}.ExternalClass body.ecxhmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Tahoma;}</STYLE>





____________
المنظمات
__________
*__________*
الممسحة المرنه رااااااااااائعه






ة


الممسحة المرنه رااااااااااائعة

ممسحة رووووعة سعلة التنظيف اكثر من قطعه 
بإمكانك نزعها وغسلها واستخدامها مره اخرى
ومرنه بإمكانها الدخول تحت الكنت والطاولات بدون ان تنحني بجسمك
________________________​










______​




منظم ياخذ20جوز من لاحذيه بشكل مميز ومنظم وانيق بإمكانك وضعه في اي مكان ليريحك من فوضى الاحذيه 
وشكله انيق اينما وضع​




_______________ 
منظم شنط السهره_الاشاربات_اي شي صغير
منظم شنط السهره_الاشاربات_اي شي صغير​









 
____________​



















*مصنوع من نوع خاص من البلاستيك ,,, لا يتاثر بالحرارة*



*يناسب جميع انواع المكواة*



*لاداعي من الخوف على ثيابك بعد الأن*



*غطاء المكوايه سيؤمن لك الحمايه من لسعات المكوايه المباشره على الملابس والعبايات بجميع انواعها ...*
*وحتى من الحرائق في حال نسيان المكوايه على الثياب*






*✿✿✿ الحاجز الأمن ✿✿✿ *
*



*





*مانع الزواحف والحشرات...*



*مانع للأوساخ والغبار...*



*حافظ للبروده ...*



.... وهذا مقطع لها في اليوتيوب....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8eCDlF79DE&feature=player_embedded



.... وهذا مقطع لها في اليوتيوب....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8eCDlF79DE&feature=related


15ريال
_________
_________
منفضة الغبار 










آلية تجعل من منفضة الغبار أسرع وأسهل وأكثر متعة من أي وقت 
فقط اضغطي على الزر ورأس المنفضة يبدأ بالدوران
تلتقط الغبار في زمن قياسي مصممة للراحة ومقبض مريح ومتوازن 
سيحبها الكبار والصغار لأنها سريعة وعملية وخفيفة تصل حتى للأماكن الصعبة 
الكتب ، والرفوف ، والنباتات ، والستائر ، والالكترونيات الدقيقة والمقتنيات.
يأتي مع المنفضة رشاش يساعد فيالتقاط الغبار
عند الانتهاء من ذلك ببساطة شطف الرأس تحت صنبور الماء
لإزالة الغبار واسمحوا لها أن تجف لاستخدامها مرة أخرى
شاهدي الفيديوا
http://alfrasha.maktoob.com//redirectLink.php?link=http:/%http://alfrasha.maktoob.com//redirectLink.php?link=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DpFsN2fcN8R4
__________


جهاز الصابون الحساس





المواصفات :
1. جهاز الكتروني مميز وحساس بالضوء يوضع بداخله الصابون وعند مد اليدين مباشرة يخرج منه الصابون بصورة اقتصادية 
2. تلامس بين اليد والاله صحي وانيق ومميز للبيت العصري


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyEvlGMu2ak&feature=player_embedded



_______



اكياس الضغط للتخزين

















































ااكياس الضغط
من فوائد أكياس الضغط هو حفظ المفرش او البطانية اوالمخده او اللحاف من الاتربه و الحشرات


والبكتيريا و الرائحةالكريه التي تنبعث بعد مدة من تخزينهاة توفر مساحة فيالتخزين اكثر من 78%


يتم تعبيئة الكيس بالحاف ويأخذ حبه واحده أو من 1 2بطانية أو 5 مخدات


بعدها يتقفل ويدخل عصا المكنسبة في فتحة الكيس ويشفطالهواء الداخل .​


الكيس ممكن تستخدميه اكثر من مره فقط افتحي المحبس بيرجع اللحاف مثل قبلويستخدم مرة اخرى​


شنطة سفرك او اي مكان وتستخدم لتخزين المفارش والملابس والبطانيات وتقلل حجم الاشياء الى النصف او اقل
وتريحك من زحمة البطانيات بالشتاء او من زحمة الجاكيتات الشتويه وفي السفر تقلل الزحمةبالسياره.
وتعطيك مساحة اضافية في الدولاب او في السيارة اثناء السفرl>النقل من البيت


وترتيب اكثثثثثثثر ومساحة اضافية اكبر وبأشكال روووعة و مشجره
وهذا مقطع يوضح الطريقة....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0LF2RYaxyI&feature=player_embedded​



وهذا مقطع آخر...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzae7...eature=related





Vacuum Storage bag - YouTube​



10ريال



في منها مقاسات
________
حامل الريموت..



​


حامل الريموت
مطابق للصورة تمام من الحديد القوي 
لترتيب وتنظيم ريموت الرسيفر والتلفزيون والدي في دي
وجميع انواع الريموتات بشكل انيق ومرتب

_________




حامل الريموت..
​











منظم الريموت يتعلق بشريط لاصق
بإكانك الصاقه بعيدا عن ايدي الاطفال 
يتسع ل4ريموتات
0
___________



حامل الجوال
























حامل الجوال



اغلبنا يعاني من لعب الاطفال بالجوال الان لاداعي للقلق مع حامل الجوال اشحن جوالك وريح بالك 
مميزاته
1)يحمي الجوال بعيدا عن متناول الاطفال في مكان مرتفع.
2)متوفر بعدة الوان .
3)خفيف جدا بامكانك وضعة في أي مكان.
4) شكلة مميز.
5)سهل الاستخدام. 
5ريال
____________
حامل (منظم )المكانس












حامل المكانس يريحك من حوسة المكانس يمسك العصايه بقبضتين وتكون كل المكانس باتجاه واحد 
للأسفل يعني منظر جدا مرتب ومريح أحلى وأرتب وأكشخ وجد* ترتب المطبخ بشكل روعه لا تفوتك*


لا تشغل حيز ..يمكن تثبيتها على الحائط أو على باب الخزانه ...تحتوي على خمس فتحات و خمس هوكات ...
فهي تستوعب عدد كبير من الادوات 

_______​

حامل المعجون









حامل العجون


1) اقتصادي جدا في استهلاك المعجون.


2)شكلة جميل ومميز.
3) سهل الاستخدام.
4)مريح جدا .
5)سهل الفك والتركيب.
6) يحافظ على شكل جميل .
5)يحافظ على المعجون من لعب الاطفال به
مريح جدا في الاستخدام بالذات لأطفال مايحتاج يفتح الغطاء ويقفله فقط يضغط


بالاسفل وراح ينزل له المعجون والكثير من المميزات تكتشفيها اثناء الاستخدامهذا مقطع على اليوتيوب..



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RX9ucGjSS0&feature=player_embedded


سعر حامل المعجون


20ريال
________


_________
حامل الصابون












حامل الصابون 
جديد ومميز وشكله غييييييييييييير
5ريال
__________
حامل مناديل الرول







حامل مناديل الرول مناسب جدا للمطابخ 
والتواليت سهل التركيب والاستخدام 
وشكله كيوووووت


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1O2lrl7qhU&feature=player_embedded


15ريال
________
حامل الاكياس
















وداعا للتعب و الاجهاد في حمل الاكياس . الان مع قبضة واحدة يجعل حمل الاكياس 
اكثر سهوووووله لما تروحوا السوق عندك اكثر من كيس يطيحوا عليك تتعبي
الان مع حامل الاكياس وداعا للتعب ممكن تحطيه في الشنطه ولما تحتاجيه 
تطلعيه حفيف وصغير وما ياخذ مكان.


5ريال
________



























اللاصق العجيب لحياه اكثر ترتيبا وتنظيما الاصق العجيب الصقيه بأي مكان ولأي غرض استخدميه


في الحمامالصقي عليه الصابون , المعجون ,الفرشاه , الشامبو






استخدميه بالمطبخ الصقي عليه الملاعق, الشوك , صابون الغسيل






استخدميه بغرفة المعيشه الصقي عليه الريموت كونترول الصقيه بغرفة نومك والصقي عليه الجوال



بجانب الشاحن


\استخدميه بالسياره والصقي عليه الجوال



ولن تتعبي بالبحث عن جوالك بعد اليوم أي غرض تحتاجينه 
وحابه ان يكون في متناول يديك ....
بكل سهوله ثبتي الاصق العجيب في الحائط والصقي ماتشائين وسيثبت بالحال لا ينزلق ولا ينفك لاصق قوي 
جدا جدا يحتوي على اكثر من 45 شفاط في كل جهة استخدميه بالسياره في المطبخ في غرفة المعيشه 
لاحدود لأستخدامه عملي جدا استخدميه الأن ولن تستغني عنه بعد اليوم 
5ريال
___________
حافظة السواك 














حافظة السواك على شكل قلم يوضع في الجيب رائعه جدا لحفظ السواك لها فتحه جانبية مستطيله تسمح بمرور الهواء تنفع تحطيها توزيعات 
للزواجات او توزيعات خيريه او توزيعات للحملات الحج او هدايا للغالين
_رووووووووووووعة لحفظ المسواك شكلها زي القلم حلوة وانيقة في شنطتك وحلوة في جيب زوجك_
_فيها فتحات تحدد طول المسواك -يعني لو كان المسواك قصير مايطيح تحت_


_وبنفس الوقت تسمح بدخول هواء بسيط عشان يمنع تعفن المسواك_


_الآن متوفر لدينا منتج (بيت المسواك) المنتج الرائع والمميز والحضاري احصلو عليه قبل ان تنفد الكمية وهو يمتاز بعدة مميزات منها:_


1-فيه إحياء للسنة النبويه


2-شكله حضاري وانيق


3-يصلح لأن يكون هدية للحاج والمعتمر بكتابة اسمك او شعارك عليه


4- يصلح ليكون هدية للمستشفيات والفنادق ووكالات السياحة والسفر وغيرها
5- متوفر بعدة الوان رائعه


6- يحافض على طراوة المسواك لفتره طويله


5ريال للحبه 
___________


شطاف الوضوء للطلعات والكشتات

















شطاف الوضوء الجديد والمطور بتصميم اقوى واسهل من الاول وحزام للكتف لسهولة الحمل


مريح جدا للطلعات حتى صرنا انا وكل العيله مانستغني عنه ابدا​


خصوصا في الطلعات للبر او الشوي والبحر والي عندها عيال بالذات راح ترتاح عليه كثير​

وسبق وانه جبت منه كميات كبيرة والحمدلله انتهت وانقطعت فترة وذحين رجعت بشكل جديد واحلى من الاول
وكثير من الي يسافرون للخارج للدول الاوربيه يطلبونها​


ممـــيزاتـــــــــــه


1- اقتصادي في استهلاك الماء بشكل ملحوظ 
2- يمكنك التحكم بحجم وقوة دفع الماء
3- خفيف الوزن وحجم مناسب للجميع
4- سهل الاستخدام 
5- الي يتمتع بمرونه عاليه 
6- مصنع من مواد صديقة للبيئة 
7-مريح جدا للرحلات الحج والعمرة والسفر.
8-يمكن تخزينة في اي مكان لان حجمة مناسب جدا.
9-مفيد لمن ينقطع عندهم الماء لانه اقتصادي في استهلاك الماء.
10-مناسب لمن يسافروا للخارج.
11-مريح ايضا في طلعات البر والكشتات والشوي
كل ماعليك انك تاخذيه وتعبيه بالماء وحطيه بالسيارة ولاراح تلقيه في اي وقت تحتاجيه وصدقيني جربيه مره ماراح تستغني عنه بالمره
2لتر ب35
3لتر ب40
4لتر ب50
__________
منظم الخليه




















مقسم الادراج بشكل سداسيات (خليه نحل) الغني عن التعريف


تتحكمي بحجمها على حسب حجم درجك ومصنوعه من البلاستيك المقوى بالبكت تجي 8 قطع وانتي تتحكمي فيها تركبيها كامله او جزء 
منها طولها 380mm ارتفاعها 70mm جدا عمليه للملابس الداخليه والشراريب والبديهات وغيرها


15ريال
___________
منظم (مقسم )الادراج 





















مقسمات الادراج فيها 20 فتحة مناسبة للقفازات


- الجوارب - الايشاربات_الملابس الدخليه_الشراريب_ملابس الاطفال_
وانت وابداعاتك في استخدامها تحفظ ملابسك الداخلية 
10ريال
___________



منظم الصدريات



















*لاداعي بعد اليوم لفوضى الملابس الداخليه في خزانة الملابس الان يمكنك بسهولة تنظيم السنتيانات والصدريات *
*مع المنظم الجديد مصنوع من مواد تحفظ ملابسك ضد العفن والرطوبه *
للعرائس وللي تجهز بيتها وتبي تنظم ملابسها صراحة روعة


20ريال 
_______
كرة غسيل السنتيانة





كرة غسيل السنتيانه
هل ترغبين في الحفاظ على ملابسك الداخلية جديده دائما!!وتظل عندك فتره طويله!! الحل بكور الغسيل ضعي الملابس الداخليه بالكور ثم ضعيها مع الملابس بالغساله القي نظره على طريقة الاستخدام بالصوره والفيديو.. لرؤية تفاصيل المنتج



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofu5ZDKh7-Q&feature=player_embedded



___________
منظم الاحذية
















منظم الاحذية 
منطم الاحذية يحفظ لك الاحذية من الغبار والاتربة ويحافظ عليها
نظيفة مرتبة يسهل انك تلقيها وقت ما تحتاجيها ممكن تحطية تحت السرير
او في الدولاب او في الدرج يريحك من تعب البحث عنها افضل من انك تحطيها بكراتينها 
لانها في المنظم بتكون مرصوصة وباينه لان غطاها شفاف
يشيل 12 زوج من الأحذيه... وله غطا بلاستيك شفاف يحفظها من الغبار..
وهذا مقطع على اليوتيوب
وهذا مقطع على اليوتيوب


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTO_A0dui08&feature=player_embedded


15ريال
________





منظم الشنط في الدولاب








منتج حلوو ورائع



منتج ينظم الشنط داخل الدولاب 
بس علقووه ورتبو الشنط داخله



وانسوو الحووسه معاها وانسو الاتربه الي تتراكم ع الشنط عند التخزين>>




__________



منظم الشنط




















منظم الشنط


شنطتك غير منظمة الاغراض مرميه على بعض حبر الاقلام عدملك الشنطة الان عندي لكي الحل


منظم الشنط يوفر لكي


1) ترتيب للشنطة من الداخل بحيث يسهل عليك ايجاد اي غرض معين بكل سهولة.
2) تسهل عليك تبديل الشنطة ما عليك سوا اخراج الجيوب من الشنطة الاولى ووضعها في الشنطة الجديدة.
3) تحتوي على اضاءة داخلية لمزيد من التنظيم والعملية.
4) توفر لك مساحة في وسط الشنطة لوضع المحفظة او النظارة او شنطة المكياج او اي غرض اخر.
5) تبقي شنطتك نظيفة من الداخل حيث لن تعاني من بقايا الحبر او أحمر الشفاه او الكحل اوتداخل الاغرض مع بعضها وتناثرها. 
6) شكل مرتب ونظيف للشنطة.



7)بامكانك وضع المفاتيح ؛ بطائق الصراف ؛ اقلام ؛ورق؛ كل ما تحتاجينه.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUpo1zGPHdo&feature=player_embedded



___________



منظم الاكسسورات













منظم الاكسسوارات


جدا ررررررائع لحفظ الاكسسوارات وترتيبها وكمان شفاف



يعني تشوفي كل الاكسسوارات وشكله انيق ومرتب ويريحك من تشابك الاكسسوارات 
واحتكاكها ببعضها مما يسبب بعض الخدوش وكل اكسسواراتك قدامك ما يحتاج تدوريها
يحتوي على 48فتحه بامكانك التحكم بحجم الفتحات اما كبيره او صغيره لان المربعات قابله للتحريك
والتوسيع ايضا بامكانك تنظيفه بسهوووووووووووله



وله غطاء يحفضها من الاتربه والغبار..


الكبير30ريال
والصغير20ريال​



__________
منظم الاكسسوارت
(في الدولاب)













روعة روعة روعة




جدا رائع انا مجربته وكنت دائما اخرج
وكل ما اجي بلبس ادور اكسسوراتي ما القاها
ولما رصيتها فيه وعلقتها سرت ما اشيل هم البس واجي اشوف ايش الي يناسب وبسرعه
اخذه لانه كله قدامي وياخذ كثير اكسسورات ما شاء الله.
20ريال
_________
معلاق البناطيل




______________________
المعلاق العجيب






+++++++++++++++​
__________________

اثواب ماركة جفنشي ودنهل للطلب/0544702675

التوصيل داخل جده مع مندوب فقط ب25​
​​


----------

